# Hello from New Jersey!



## CarolineB (Jul 15, 2014)

My name is Caroline and I just successfully bred my first pair of mice! They had a lovely litter of 7, and I look forward to breeding again.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

